# NIF/NIE on joint account



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

My mother, who is Spanish and spends about 3 months a year in Spain, has a bank account with Santander in Spain (actually Cataluña - but they're not quite separate yet!). When my father died in the 90s, she asked me to be a second signatory on her account, so the account is in both our names. Every year, I receive a summary statement from the bank. The statement shows a NIF number and I know for a fact that it isn't my mother's, so I'm assuming it's mine. I don't ever remember filling in any form to obtain this (I probably just had to show my passport and give them my address in the UK) and I don't have any documentation apart from the bank statement to acknowledge that I have it. I think I read somewhere that the NIF is considered the same as a NIE. Can anyone clarify where I would stand on this? I know I'll need a NIE when I move to Spain/buy a property. Is knowing this number enough, or will I need something else?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Navas said:


> My mother, who is Spanish and spends about 3 months a year in Spain, has a bank account with Santander in Spain (actually Cataluña - but they're not quite separate yet!). When my father died in the 90s, she asked me to be a second signatory on her account, so the account is in both our names. Every year, I receive a summary statement from the bank. The statement shows a NIF number and I know for a fact that it isn't my mother's, so I'm assuming it's mine. I don't ever remember filling in any form to obtain this (I probably just had to show my passport and give them my address in the UK) and I don't have any documentation apart from the bank statement to acknowledge that I have it. I think I read somewhere that the NIF is considered the same as a NIE. Can anyone clarify where I would stand on this? I know I'll need a NIE when I move to Spain/buy a property. Is knowing this number enough, or will I need something else?



a NIE is Número de Identificación del Extranjero (foreigner identification number)

a NIF is Número de Identificación Fiscal (fiscal identification number) 

for us foreigners they are interchangeable - if you have a business you use your NIE as your NIF


I can't see how you would have a NIE without knowing about it, since you have to sign forms

did you inherit anything from your father? you would have needed a NIE for that - maybe amongst all the paperwork involved then you applied for a NIE & have forgotten....


knowing your NIE might be enough - but increasingly 'they' are asking to see a copy of the NIE certificate


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Navas said:


> My mother, who is Spanish and spends about 3 months a year in Spain, has a bank account with Santander in Spain (actually Cataluña - but they're not quite separate yet!). When my father died in the 90s, she asked me to be a second signatory on her account, so the account is in both our names. Every year, I receive a summary statement from the bank. The statement shows a NIF number and I know for a fact that it isn't my mother's, so I'm assuming it's mine. I don't ever remember filling in any form to obtain this (I probably just had to show my passport and give them my address in the UK) and I don't have any documentation apart from the bank statement to acknowledge that I have it. I think I read somewhere that the NIF is considered the same as a NIE. Can anyone clarify where I would stand on this? I know I'll need a NIE when I move to Spain/buy a property. Is knowing this number enough, or will I need something else?



Firstly, yes, a NIE is the same as your NIF. The 'E' is for extranjero (foreigner) and the 'F' is for fiscal (basically tax).


What I would do is to write to the bank asking what the NIF relates to as you were unaware that you had one. I would also quote your mother's NIE number.

When you are next over, I would get hold of a formal piece of paper showing your NIE number (permanent not temporary). This should be possible as you were given it prior to recent changes. I think you just go to your extranjero office and ask for a duplicate.


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

I didn't inherit anything from my father in Spain. Everything there belongs to my mother and she's still alive. I think my best bet is to write to the bank and take it from there. Maybe I can get away with writing in Castellano as my Catalan is non-existent! I can just about make out what stuff means on the Catalan bank statement!
I will be over next week, but as it's sadly only for two days, I don't think I'll have time to get to the extranjero office this time. I wish I was staying longer.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Navas said:


> I didn't inherit anything from my father in Spain. Everything there belongs to my mother and she's still alive. I think my best bet is to write to the bank and take it from there. Maybe I can get away with writing in Castellano as my Catalan is non-existent! I can just about make out what stuff means on the Catalan bank statement!
> I will be over next week, but as it's sadly only for two days, I don't think I'll have time to get to the extranjero office this time. I wish I was staying longer.


that sounds like the best plan - do it in Castellano - they'll understand it just fine


----------

